# liquid cattle feed to horses ??



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm considering using the liquid cattle feed, QLF, and my horses would have access to also, will it hurt them or is it OK?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

That kinda depends on what's in it. Is it a feed or feed supplement?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's a feed, you keep it out in one of those liquid feeders, with a lick wheel, free choice. You have to keep out good forage, but no grain or other supplements.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

As far as liquid supplements I've used Promolas it's mixed according to your specifications so I had mine modified to accomodate horses and they did just fine after we made a few adjustments. I found that if it's mixed too sweet, the horses will live at the tub, consume more than they need and tended to push the cattle out so a little more bitter mixture was better for me. I also discovered that the tubs are technically designed for cattle and most of the horses end up with a sticky mess on their chests for most of the winter. 

Ultmimately, I felt that the baked molasses blocks had substanially less waste.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks, wr


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

If it has urea in it I would be cautious about feeding it to horses.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I've never heard of a liquid cattle feed, but in general it's not a good idea to feed cattle feed to horses, and it's also not a good idea to provide free-choice feed to horses.

Supplements are entirely different, but you say this is a complete (except for forage) feed, so I would be very hesitant to allow horses access to it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

malinda, it's a supplement.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Sorry if I misunderstood, but the OP says it's a feed, not a supplement.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

That's how I read it too until I went to their website and they offer the lick tanks (which is how I responded) and I believe they also offer the options infusing bales with the product as well. I have seen that when we had a bad drought and it was a way of making whatever feed you could get your hands on a whole lot better. I've seen guys make that work but only it's not considered conventional feeding and I've only seen it done as a last resort.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Bovatic and rumensin are two things in cattle feed that you definitely don't want horses to access.


----------

